# residencia royale granada bacolod



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

I cannot find much info about this new area, any help with that?
tia
John


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm having no problem locating this place and information. Simply Check Here.
With it's search list available, I am closing this thread least it becomes a place for attempted advertising.

Jet Lag


----------

